# lol speciesism?



## Shadowwolf (Jul 27, 2009)

It's more likely than you think!

Has anyone met some "furry" who won't take you seriously, respect, or consider you as friend material based simply on the species of your online persona? For instance, if your character is a lizard or a bull, meh, *DENIED*. But if your character is a murrypurryshitfest fox or wolf or husky... well heelllllooOOOooo there! ;>

This could be said for the opposite side of the spectrum too. Do you find that you attract unwanted attention just because your character is what it is?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 27, 2009)

I ignore foxes for the most part :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2009)

I do that if someone is a ridiculous hybrid. I don't think mine is retarded liek whoever you're talking about, though, at least I have a reason. Anyone with a more than 2 part hybrid fursona is most likely an attention whore or just mentally deficient.

That and I show a favoritism for anything feline :3.


----------



## Koray (Jul 27, 2009)

Nah, everyone is equal to me...


----------



## ADF (Jul 27, 2009)

Reminds me of 2's discrimination rant.


----------



## Aden (Jul 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I ignore foxes for the most part :V



:C

Also does anyone notice how most creepy fuck inflation fetishists have dragon or other misc. scalie 'sonas? :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2009)

ADF said:


> Reminds me of 2's discrimination rant.


 I tried to listen to him, but he's too annoying.  I got to the part where the guy said he was not real enough to be his friend, though.  I laughed. 



Aden said:


> Also does anyone notice how most creepy fuck inflation fetishists have dragon or other misc. scalie 'sonas? :V


 Nope, I don't talk to those people.  Why do they pick scalies?


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jul 27, 2009)

lol was?

Was never judged for being a GSD.


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 27, 2009)

I tend to judge roleplaying characters based on their species. Wolves and foxes are so trite. But something strange or different, like a anteater or a mongoose, I'll probably auto-love.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 27, 2009)

;; alot of people like me for being a jackal. 
I guess because it's a rarely used specie that isnt too far from the popular fox or wolf.

D: deer and horses scare me.

but I love skunks.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 27, 2009)

I have to admit I feel... I don't know, somehow I feel I can't take dromaeosaur furries seriously.

I mean, velociraptors became popular due to Jurassic Park, in which they were portrayed very inaccurately. So I'm kind of sceptical that these people even know what the animal they use to represent themselves is.

Not to mention they seem to mix up "raptor" and "dromaeosaur".


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 27, 2009)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> I have to admit I feel... I don't know, somehow I feel I can't take dromaeosaur furries seriously.
> 
> I mean, velociraptors became popular due to Jurassic Park, in which they were portrayed very inaccurately. So I'm kind of sceptical that these people even know what the animal they use to represent themselves is.
> 
> Not to mention they seem to mix up "raptor" and "dromaeosaur".




raptors had feathers and acted like chickens.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jul 27, 2009)

On the other hand, I found a few gay people feeling attracted to my fursona, and I'm straight, so I had to point a knife at them.


----------



## Takun (Jul 27, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> On the other hand, I found a few gay people feeling attracted to my fursona, and I'm straight, so I had to point a knife at them.



You are vomiting fucking rainbows, I wonder where they got the idea from...


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 27, 2009)

I gather from my various exploits online that nobody finds anglerfish sexy.

WOE.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> On the other hand, I found a few gay people feeling attracted to my fursona, and I'm straight, so I had to point a knife at them.


 I would've never in a 100 million years guessed that you were straight.  You get what you deserve for vomiting rainbows, it pretty much screams "fuck my ass"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I do that if someone is a ridiculous hybrid. I don't think mine is retarded liek whoever you're talking about, though, at least I have a reason. Anyone with a more than 2 part hybrid fursona is most likely an attention whore or just mentally deficient.
> 
> That and I show a favoritism for anything feline :3.



First off, love the eyes on your avatar ^^.

I don't descrimate full stop. I am not "specist" or however it ia spelt, nor am i racist, I judge someone on their personality. Basicaly, if someone is a complete asshole, jerk, or whatever, i am likely to plainly ignore them.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jul 27, 2009)

I tend to get a little excited when I meat another goat, 'cause there's not a huge amount of them around, but some of them are asses.

I'll talk to wolves and foxes but I'll be like "ugh, how original" to myself and won't really like them as much as I would if they were something different. 

Also most of the wolves and foxes are the ones that're super creepy clingy and want to fuck your brains out even if they just met you. Other species tend to be more....normal usually. 

Sometimes.


----------



## Luna Silvertail (Jul 27, 2009)

Personally, I really don't give a crap. XD
Unless they make a big deal out of it, or get elitist about it. Even then, it's just stupid to judge someone on some fantasy-persona anyways.

"I HAVE A STARFISH FURSONA, THEREFORE I AM COOLER THEN YOUR WEREWOLF FURSONA! I'M ORIGINAL! YOU ARE NOT! WEREWOLVES ARE EVERYWHERE AMIRITE?!?"

"I... really don't care..."


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 27, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> I gather from my various exploits online that nobody finds anglerfish sexy.
> 
> WOE.




I find angler fish HIGHLY sexy.


----------



## Idlewild (Jul 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> D: deer and horses scare me.



_I watch you sleep at night._

I don't think I personally discriminate against any species, everyone is okay in my book. But I often get a "WTF?" look when I mention my breed, haha!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 27, 2009)

Violet Virtue said:


> _I watch you sleep at night._
> 
> I don't think I personally discriminate against any species, everyone is okay in my book. But I often get a "WTF?" look when I mention my breed, haha!




D: dont stomp me good horse ma'am.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I find angler fish HIGHLY sexy.


 I like the way they dangle their thing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I like the way they dangle their thing.



they aint afraid to dangle it for the whole world to see... it's even illuminated.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> they aint afraid to dangle it for the whole world to see... it's even illuminated.


 They're the weirdo perverts of the fish world.  They dangle it out there, trying to get someone to put it in their mouth all day, but then when someone wants to, they just fuck them over instead.  It doesn't make sense.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 27, 2009)

My Furry AIDS fursona seemed quite popular at the time. Everyone wanted me.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, well, the point of a fursona is to somewhat reflect the personality, or mood, of its creator.

So in some part, yes, there are some things I come to expect from somebody who made some fursona wise choices. I try to ignore generic foxes too, for the most.

And of course, judging somebody solely on their fursona is as stupid as judging them on some other ethnical background.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> They're the weirdo perverts of the fish world.  They dangle it out there, trying to get someone to put it in their mouth all day, but then when someone wants to, they just fuck them over instead.  It doesn't make sense.



well... you do realize that they get it from their mates 24/7? I mean... the male latches on the side of the female and lives out his life there... sometimes he even grows into the female.

talk about getting it on, it's taking it off they cant do.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a cop character who hates skunks and ferrets cause he thinks they're always getting into trouble.

Species profiling. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> well... you do realize that they get it from their mates 24/7? I mean... the male latches on the side of the female and lives out his life there... sometimes he even grows into the female.
> 
> talk about getting it on, it's taking it off they cant do.


 That's hot.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I would've never in a 100 million years guessed that you were straight. You get what you deserve for vomiting rainbows, it pretty much screams "fuck my ass"


 
No such thing as a straight furry. It's a myth, legend, wives' tale.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No such thing as a straight furry. It's a myth, legend, wives' tale.


 I know.  I used to think I was a straight furry, but then I was like "Penis, what's that?  Hmm, I guess I could try it."  Now I'm bi .


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 27, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No such thing as a straight furry. It's a myth, legend, wives' tale.



it's like... a neon green disco elephant. yes there are grey elephants and the occasional albino, but neon green disco elephants dont exist.

seeing a straight fur is like... a neon green disco elephant with wings.


----------



## Fluory (Jul 27, 2009)

...I can't say I've ever really cared about someone's species. Although I do like really creative looking designs as opposed to generic animals. People tend to find the fact I'm a caracal pretty interesting.


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 27, 2009)

Personally it doesn't matter to me what species your fursona is. I actually have several different fursonas and each one is a different species. It's much more interesting to have a more diverse group than just the typical foxes and wolves and what ever else.


----------



## Rifter (Jul 27, 2009)

I tend to be cautious with dragons due to past experiences with the species. Aquatic creatures kind of freak me. Everything else is given a fair shake, and I pay a perhaps disproportionate amount of attention to hyenas and other foxes.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, I do tend to show favoritism to those with hyena characters :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 27, 2009)

I LOVE JACKALS


----------



## Takun (Jul 27, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I have a cop character who hates skunks and ferrets cause he thinks they're always getting into trouble.
> 
> Species profiling. :3



Coons.


----------



## Riptor (Jul 27, 2009)

Scalies and felines are my personal favorites. I'm not a huge fan of bulls, deer, or horses, though. Actually, now that i think about it, no animal with hooves. I'm picky.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

Inorite I often go to forums just to scroll down and read everybody's species. It's often ridiculus how many canines there are.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 27, 2009)

I would have to say orca and dolphin people are a bit creepy, but other then that I'm p neutral.

In terms of art, I pay less attention to foxes, wolves, canines (dime a dozen). I give extra attention to deer, horses, skunks, and anything crossed with a pineapple. I've only seen 1 good piece of art with that. 

I also like to see animal art thats kinda rare so to speak. Don't see too much avian, weasel, platypi, bugs ect. Also fursona art for the lawls, still trying to get someone to draw my character as a blood or crip :/

I hate, its what I do.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 27, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Inorite I often go to forums just to scroll down and read everybody's species. It's often ridiculus how many canines there are.










you dun liek dogs?

*licks you*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 27, 2009)

I saw it at AC....it was funny and sad how many canine furs were actually sticking to a specific pack and not deviating.

Hell, I remember walking up to interact in suit the first year with two huskies and they were willing to interact because I was canine, but then some one showed up with a non-canine suit to interact and they turned their noses up.

I just realized how strange that entire post is...and how bizarre it would be for an outsider to read it.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 27, 2009)

i ignore horses because they're always creepers. i have yet to meet a horse furry who wasn't also sexually attracted to real horses. :c


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I saw it at AC....it was funny and sad how many canine furs were actually sticking to a specific pack and not deviating.
> 
> Hell, I remember walking up to interact in suit the first year with two huskies and they were willing to interact because I was canine, but then some one showed up with a non-canine suit to interact and they turned their noses up.
> 
> I just realized how strange that entire post is...and how bizarre it would be for an outsider to read it.



You gotta stay in character I suppose. :neutral:


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> you dun liek dogs?
> 
> *licks you*


 Omg to tell the truth I have 2 cats and 3 fish but no dogs. I'd have a weasel or a llama before a dog.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 27, 2009)

Someone said something to me at a furcon. But I didn't hear it so much as smelled it.
So, you know, its not like I much cared about the "MURRSCRITCHINATION"


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 27, 2009)

I haven't met a pangolin I didn't like.  Shiba inus are bitches though.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't like how everybody gives giraffe furries long necks. I know they're being true to the species, but I prefer more humanoid furs.


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 27, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Someone said something to me at a furcon. But I didn't hear it so much as smelled it.
> So, you know, its not like I much cared about the "MURRSCRITCHINATION"



I didn't understand any of this.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

I wonder if anyone's ever made an anthro anenome?

Of coure the hardest anthro to do is an ape because if you try, you've got yourself a regular human.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 27, 2009)

Nobody likes the originals.  :[


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 27, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> I wonder if anyone's ever made an anthro anenome?
> 
> Of coure the hardest anthro to do is an ape because if you try, you've got yourself a regular human.



I think people are pretty limb-ist.  They prefer anthros of species with bilateral symmetry.  PROTOSTOMES CAN BE ANIMAL PEOPLE TOO! :'<


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

Well if I were to do an anthro of a creature with a differant number of limbs than a human (which I have, slugs make great emo characters), then I would give them four limbs- two arms and two legs. After all, wolves have four legs and you guys obviously see nothing wrong with turning the front legs into arms so I don't see what's wrong with adding/taking away limbs to make something more humanlike. The only acception is wings since they look cool on the back and then I'd add on arms. Another thing interesting about my style is that I don't give my characters snouts. I tend to think that muzzles/trunks/beaks/swordfishthings tend to get in the way of the character's expression.


----------



## Azure (Jul 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Nobody likes the originals.  :[


Quite. This thread makes me kinda sad.  How can you be racist against a fantasy creature?  I mean, WTF man.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Quite. This thread makes me kinda sad.  How can you be racist against a fantasy creature?  I mean, WTF man.



We should start our own group and rise up against the normal furs in an epic war.

For the lulz.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 27, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Well if I were to do an anthro of a creature with a differant number of limbs than a human (which I have, slugs make great emo characters), then I would give them four limbs- two arms and two legs. After all, wolves have four legs and you guys obviously see nothing wrong with turning the front legs into arms so I don't see what's wrong with adding/taking away limbs to make something more humanlike. The only acception is wings since they look cool on the back and then I'd add on arms. Another thing interesting about my style is that I don't give my characters snouts. I tend to think that muzzles/trunks/beaks/swordfishthings tend to get in the way of the character's expression.



I think once you are taking, say, a sea sponge, and giving it human facial characteristics, no ones gonna say anything about adding a couple limbs.


----------



## Nekofurawa (Jul 27, 2009)

HUMANS are the most speciest, racist clods of dirt I'VE ever come across, meself. Ignoramuses, the lot of 'em.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 27, 2009)

insects are odd to me, but mostly accepted


----------



## ADF (Jul 27, 2009)

I think every furry is a bit "speciesist", to prefer scales I have to dislike fur on some level.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I ignore foxes for the most part :V



that hurts Shenz, well only partialy. oh and YAY POST 1,000.
also i love your new sig.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 27, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Omg to tell the truth I have 2 cats and 3 fish but no dogs. I'd have a weasel or a llama before a dog.



well... I dun liek dogs either.

I love birds more.
had a dog once, ... NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I love birds more.



This is why we can't be friends.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> This is why we can't be friends.



D: I also love cnidarians so... HMPH!

*counts birds* ummm... 16 birds..

*counts cnidarians* 36 cnidarians excluding sporlings!

what's wrong with birds? *throws cockatiel on you*


----------



## Ratte (Jul 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> D: I also love cnidarians so... HMPH!
> 
> *counts birds* ummm... 16 birds..
> 
> ...



Birds are asshole animals that attack me randomly whenever I go out in my yard.

I don't have a problem with cnidarians.  Just birds.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 27, 2009)

Aden said:


> :C
> 
> Also does anyone notice how most creepy fuck inflation fetishists have dragon or other misc. scalie 'sonas? :V



That makes me kinda sad.  :<



Jashwa said:


> I tried to listen to him, but he's too annoying.  I got to the part where the guy said he was not real enough to be his friend, though.  I laughed.
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't talk to those people.  Why do they pick scalies?



Scalies are pretty great. [totallynotbiased]

Ontopic: I usually don't.  But I am biased for a few, though.  >.-.>


----------



## Asswings (Jul 27, 2009)

I tend to ignore slutskies. YOU KNOW THE KIND.
Any purple/pink/blue/rainbow husky fursona is going to be a whiny slut, from my experience.

And scalies seem to be the most elitist, so I don't really make any moves towards being their friend, because usually I get ignored.

And anthro doublehawksparkledogstupidasswinghybrids tend to be sarcastic little fucks, so I don't like them either. :V


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> We should start our own group and rise up against the normal furs in an epic war.
> 
> For the lulz.


 I'll join!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Birds are asshole animals that attack me randomly whenever I go out in my yard.
> 
> I don't have a problem with cnidarians.  Just birds.



it's because mockingbirds are assholes.
now chickens... chickens are cool.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 27, 2009)

Ticon said:


> And anthro doublehawksparkledogstupidasswinghybrids tend to be sarcastic little fucks, so I don't like them either. :V




wait.. what? 
you dont like yourself?


----------



## Asswings (Jul 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> wait.. what?
> you dont like yourself?



-blinks-

You missed the "sarcastic little fucks" part, didn't you? XD


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> it's because mockingbirds are assholes.
> now chickens... chickens are cool.


 Tell me about it. It should be legal to kill a mockingbird. But not an anthropomorphic one because mockingbird furries are pretty.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 27, 2009)

Meh. I get it all the time. "YOUR NOT A DRAGON! YOUR A HYBRID" "Your just your own species because you can't settle."   "LOL dryeena"

*shrugs* Ignore it. I'm happy as a dryeena. it fits me.



Zrcalo said:


> ?



Your signature is such a freaking distraction o.o; I forgot what I was gonna post. XD


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> Meh. I get it all the time. "YOUR NOT A DRAGON! YOUR A HYBRID" "Your just your own species because you can't settle." "LOL dryeena"
> 
> *shrugs* Ignore it. I'm happy as a dryeena. it fits me.
> 
> ...


 Tell me about it. I can't go to a "person above you" thread without anybody mentioning the word "horns" or even worse, "red towel".


----------



## neokiva (Jul 28, 2009)

i generally dont like equines purely cause of the whole hooves thing O.O everything else is fine with me but im not speciest so ill still befriend or talk to equines


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 28, 2009)

I hate the brown tigers. That and insane hybrid things of animals I have never heard of.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 28, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> I hate the brown tigers. That and insane hybrid things of animals I have never heard of.


the closest thing to a brown tiger would be a liger (lion/tiger crossbreed)


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 28, 2009)

neokiva said:


> the closest thing to a brown tiger would be a liger (lion/tiger crossbreed)



I think I should have thrown a lol in at the end of that sentence. I meant the first thing as a joke, the second not at all. A friend linked me to that and said that would be me. Of course, he also did not know I was a furry.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

One of the best episodes of WKYK ever.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> it's because mockingbirds are assholes.
> now chickens... chickens are cool.



I like chickens on my plate with a grilled potato.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

Now that you mention it, chicken is my favorite food. Just ask anyone close to me. I crave it. Although, I prefer it on a sandwich, accompanied by colby jack cheese.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I like chickens on my plate with a grilled potato.


 Baked is better.


----------



## Chandan (Jul 28, 2009)

Chicken is so bland. I always douse it in sauce. Anyways, I do show favoritism to those with feline persona.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

Felines are definately one of mine too. They're probably my favorite family, but I like a couple of ungulates better than felines, especially antelopes are my favorite animal. But I really like felines because they're badass and alot of them have cool patterns. But of course, that's just with true animals. I treat all furries the way they treat me.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 28, 2009)

I LOVE EVERYTHING


----------



## Kipple (Jul 28, 2009)

I like violating the frail sensibilities of entomophobes and arachnophobes.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Baked is better.



No.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 28, 2009)

ShadowWeaver said:


> You gotta stay in character I suppose. :neutral:



The behavior was not limited to people in suit.


----------



## Zseliq (Jul 28, 2009)

Sheep. I can not stand sheep. Goats on the other hand are great. <3


----------



## WeissVicious (Jul 28, 2009)

I somehow find myself distanced from other wolves...and I am wolf myself =/


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 28, 2009)

I hate most prey, mythical and birds, save for Crows, goats, some dragons and ravens.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 28, 2009)

I ignore some equines for the sole reason that most furs are sexual deviants and some only pick equines as a fursona because they want a massive cock.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Sheep. I can not stand sheep. Goats on the other hand are great. <3


 I luff sheep, they have such an emo history being enslaved for their wool I just gotta love em. The main character of one of my non-furry stories is named Lamb.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> I ignore some equines for the sole reason that most furs are sexual deviants and some only pick equines as a fursona because they want a massive cock.


 I am anything but a sexual deviant. Yeah I know I'm not a true equine, but oryxes are too graceful for me to call them bovids. And lemurs will always be monkeys and tomatoes will always be vegetables and rabbits will always be rodents. And to think my dream is to be a biologist...


----------



## Ratte (Jul 28, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> rabbits will always be rodents



No.

lern2biology


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> No.
> 
> lern2biology



*whistling noise*

*explosion sound*


----------



## Uro (Jul 28, 2009)

I can pretty much assume every dragon is weird.

And any animal that shouldn't have wings and does is a 15 year old.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> No.
> 
> lern2biology


 I've known that they're lagomorphs since I was 7, it's just easier on all of the hicks at my school for me to call rabbits rodents because it's all the same to them anyways.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2009)

So far so good with all the species I know.


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 29, 2009)

Uro said:


> I can pretty much assume every dragon is weird.
> 
> And any animal that shouldn't have wings and does is a 15 year old.



You are completely correct about that.

I think I can throw in that I hate insects as well.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2009)

Uro said:


> I can pretty much assume every dragon is weird.
> 
> And any animal that shouldn't have wings and does is a 15 year old.



I understand the latter part, but mind explaining what goes on behind the assumption that every dragon is weird?


----------



## DJLab (Jul 29, 2009)

You know what I hate. Dogs. SO UNORIGINAL! I mean c'mon!


...Wait.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 29, 2009)

I find the furries who have several different animals put into one, is ridiculous.
I also don't understand the point of having multiple fursona's.
It's like... Are you schizophrenic?


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow so basically...

Everyone on here is a speciesist :|


----------



## Felspar (Jul 29, 2009)

I really could care less which species someone chooses as their fursona. If they're an awesome person to begin with, does it really matter...? :/


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 29, 2009)

Everyone's a little bit specieist. It's only natural. I mean, I have favorite animals- Snakes and cats get special treatment from me, along with people with unique or interesting 'sonas. That's not to say I treat anyone badly, I just play favorites  ;3

Also, yeah, canines are unoriginal to me :< Doesn't mean I won't talk to them or like them any less, I just won't think they're that creative.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't judge a person based on their species, it is wrong


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jul 29, 2009)

"Wait, you are a naga? Sorry, ew, I don't like those for yiffing partners."
"what the fuck I was just explaining what poutine was where the fuck did that come from."
"<ignorant jerk> has has left #genericPG13furrychat"
"FUCK."

True story. :C


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 29, 2009)

DarkMettaur said:


> "Wait, you are a naga? Sorry, ew, I don't like those for yiffing partners."
> "what the fuck I was just explaining what poutine was where the fuck did that come from."
> "<ignorant jerk> has disconnected."
> "FUCK."
> ...



ROFLMAO!!!!!!


----------



## mkcompy (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not speciesist! I swear! *shys away from scalies and dragons... and bulls... and fish-like anthros...* I just tend to like some species better than others.


----------



## Aden (Jul 29, 2009)

Tigers will beat you up in dark alleys.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Tigers will beat you up in dark alleys.



And us Cheolfs will take care of the tigers after that


----------



## Kipple (Jul 29, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> I think I can throw in that I hate insects as well.


But we love you. D:

Or at least your corpse.


----------



## kingdomjacko (Jul 29, 2009)

I Love( and HATE) you all equally!


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't hate a specific species; I hate all furries evenly.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I understand the latter part, but mind explaining what goes on behind the assumption that every dragon is weird?


 Because most dragons are like "OMG I'm so powerful, I breathe fire I'm immortal rawr".


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Because most dragons are like "OMG I'm so powerful, I breathe fire I'm immortal rawr".



Not all dragons are like that


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Not all dragons are like that


 I said most for a reason.  Maybe I should've used "the majority of" instead, because there are actually a good bit of intelligent dragons here that aren't just 15 year olds that want to RP as an allmighty dragon.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I said most for a reason.  Maybe I should've used "the majority of" instead, because there are actually a good bit of intelligent dragons here that aren't just 15 year olds that want to RP as an allmighty dragon.



The same can also be said for the canids, felines, rabbits, foxes, wolves, etc


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Shadowwolf said:


> Wow so basically...
> 
> Everyone on here is a speciesist :|


 Not me, I leik all furries.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> The same can also be said for the canids, felines, rabbits, foxes, wolves, etc


 Not really, in my opinion.  Most "regular" furs aren't as weird as most of those FUCK YOU I'M A DRAGON people are.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Mavu-chan said:


> Also, yeah, canines are unoriginal to me :< Doesn't mean I won't talk to them or like them any less, I just won't think they're that creative.


 Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 29, 2009)

/not speaking about anyone on this forum, not met any one yet =)

Whenever I see red foxes I wonder if the person actually feels like their a furry or is just looking for some attention.
I have respect towards smaller mammals like otters or weasels, but not for rats which I just find a yuck and don't understand why anyone would connect with them D:
I kind of find naga/snakes strange.. I think it's mostly just the general lack of eyebrows though


----------



## Brazen (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm going to be the bigger man here and say that I have absolutely no prejudices towards specific species, I discriminate against everyone who pretends to be an anthropomorphic animal equally regardless of what that animal is.



... However if somebody got themselves a sea cucumber fursona that would be lulzy.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Not really, in my opinion.  Most "regular" furs aren't as weird as most of those FUCK YOU I'M A DRAGON people are.



Out of curosity, how common would you classify my character? He is a Wolf/Cheetah Hybrid. And before you say anything, he has been this way for years


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Out of curosity, how common would you classify my character? He is a Wolf/Cheetah Hybrid. And before you say anything, he has been this way for years


 Pretty common since he's part wolf.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> /not speaking about anyone on this forum, not met any one yet =)
> 
> Whenever I see red foxes I wonder if the person actually feels like their a furry or is just looking for some attention.
> I have respect towards smaller mammals like otters or weasels, but not for rats which I just find a yuck and don't understand why anyone would connect with them D:
> I kind of find naga/snakes strange.. I think it's mostly just the general lack of eyebrows though


 I never draw eyebrows on my characters.


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 29, 2009)

Ahhh the eyebrowless-ness D:
*looks at avatar*
Wait, 
do you normally draw them with eyes at least?
Because without eyes, a lack of eyebrows is rather trivial.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 29, 2009)

I really don't see how your personality is ever reflected in an animal.  You're a dude.  That's a dog.  You both are "loyal" and enjoy bellyrubs.  Well hate to break it to you, but so does everybody else.  Excuse me for spitting on "animal spirituality" a bit, but from what I've seen most furs just choose a common household pretty animal that their comfortable with.  S'why there are thousands of fox fursonas but no short-faced bears.

Hm.  But then again, I'm a bloody shape-shifter with a fivebillionthingsmixedintoone hybrid fetish. I'm sure the _lack_ of a species says something about my personality.  Ironic, no?


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 29, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Pretty common since he's part wolf.



Well he is a unique character


----------



## Uro (Jul 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I understand the latter part, but mind explaining what goes on behind the assumption that every dragon is weird?



_Most _people that have dragon fursonas are under the belief that they themselves are dragons. Which is a whole other category of odd but I digress. They also have sort of an "I'm better than you" attitude. Most of them also seem a bit socially awkward, as in the type of people to wear full furry getup in public places and not see a problem with it. Among other things as well.

I realize not all dragon people are like this but the grand majority I have met fall into the above generalizations.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Because most dragons are like "OMG I'm so powerful, I breathe fire I'm immortal rawr".



There is nothing weird about people choosing dragons because of the stereotypes of power playing. That's a misuse of the word.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2009)

Uro said:


> _Most _people that have dragon fursonas are under the belief that they themselves are dragons. Which is a whole other category of odd but I digress. They also have sort of an "I'm better than you" attitude. Most of them also seem a bit socially awkward, as in the type of people to wear full furry getup in public places and not see a problem with it. Among other things as well.
> 
> I realize not all dragon people are like this but the grand majority I have met fall into the above generalizations.



People who believe they are their fursona tend to be Otherkin. I see no reason to single out "Dragons" as being weird for the heavy Otherkin membership when you get the same exact thing with Wolves, and Foxes. Both of which it is common to find furries who think they are their animal fursona because they are Otherkin.

Yes it is true that you do get many dragons with a "I'm better than you attitude"...I'll give you that. However that is not a subject of wierdness. Again that is a misuse of the word. It's stupid yes, that some dragons do that, but weird? No, that's not really weird. Again dragons are not the only furs with a "Holier than thou" attitude. I've met a fair bit of cub furs that for some reason have that same mentality and they are not dragons. I've met many furs at AC who are canines and have a holier than though attitude because they think less of anyone who didn't choose to be that common species.

EDIT: I will also throw out that as a female, I find that many guys in the fandom have a holier than thou attitude towards females, and I find a good number of gays who treat females as inferior.

As for socially awkard...yes some dragon furs are socially awkward but it's because they are furries and furries tend to be a socially awkward lot. Again there is no reason to wittle down such a broad thing to just "Dragons." What you are doing is make grand sweeping generalizations.

As for not knowing how to dress well in public, yeah some dragons don't because they are furries. Furries are not always gifted in that area of "How I should look in public" I've seen the same thing happen for a lot of "Gay furs" who don't understand how to dress appropriately for a fur meet. I don't run around calling them weird for it.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 29, 2009)

What can I say, birds are just better than all other animals. u_u


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What can I say, birds are just better than all other animals. u_u



I eat birds for lunch.....and dinner. They are better...well they are tasty. I don't know if that makes them better than all other animals. I guess it depends upon perspective.


----------



## kingdomjacko (Jul 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What can I say, birds are just better than all other animals. u_u


ecspecially with 16 different herbs and spices. what can I say, I love chicken.


----------



## DJLab (Jul 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What can I say, birds are just better than all other animals. u_u



I know of all the meats, birds take the cake (or plate)! *goes off to eat his lunch of chicken*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I eat birds for lunch.....and dinner. They are better...well they are tasty. I don't know if that makes them better than all other animals. I guess it depends upon perspective.



They are better as food and they are better as everything else, too. :V



kingdomjacko said:


> ecspecially with 16 different herbs and spices. what can I say, I love chicken.





DJLab said:


> I know of all the meats, birds take the cake (or plate)! *goes off to eat his lunch of chicken*



And here come the fail trolls~


----------



## kingdomjacko (Jul 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> They are better as food and they are better as everything else, too. :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was kidding ....


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

I love chicken more than any of you. Just hearing you talk about it makes my mouth water. I can taste it now.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> Ahhh the eyebrowless-ness D:
> *looks at avatar*
> Wait,
> do you normally draw them with eyes at least?
> Because without eyes, a lack of eyebrows is rather trivial.


 I give my furs eyes, Xeric's just wearinga mask right now.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> EDIT: I will also throw out that as a female, I find that many guys in the fandom have a holier than thou attitude towards females, and I find a good number of gays who treat females as inferior.



Here, here. What's up with that?


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Shadowwolf said:


> Here, here. What's up with that?


 I'm gay and I don't mind talking to females. In fact, most of my friends irl are female. I just don't like furry art featuring female characters, that's all.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> I love chicken more than any of you. Just hearing you talk about it makes my mouth water. I can taste it now.



Mmmm.....I love me a nice Rotisserie Chicken....that delicious and succulent dark meat...damn it now I'm hungry. I want some chicken and not that processed crap either.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Mmmm.....I love me a nice Rotisserie Chicken....that delicious and succulent dark meat...damn it now I'm hungry. I want some chicken and not that processed crap either.


 Sounds so good. In my heaven, there will be endless chicken.


----------



## Randerwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> I also don't understand the point of having multiple fursona's.
> It's like... Are you schizophrenic?



Yes.

cannot decide between my murrypurryshitfest fox and murrypurryshitfest wolf :>   I think the wolf is more a reflection of who I am & the fox a vision of who I want to be.

I think the popularity of the more common species relates to the close kinship with canines in society, in spite of the general trend towards wanting to stand out from the crowd and diversify.  I'd go for something less common if I wasn't so in love with the canid form & physique.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2009)

Shadowwolf said:


> Here, here. What's up with that?



I've met many gays who I honestly love to be around because they are friendly, and just fun to be around. I hate to use the group I'm around as an example but you do get a noticable number of people there who really make females feel as though they are being treated inferior.

If you try to engage in some sort of an intellectual discussion they shoot you down and refuse to talk it out because they only seem to want to talk to the guys. Of course they are not all like that, I am just saying for the same of this discussion I have come across a form of a holier than though attitude in this format.

I also remember when I was at AC, this was interesting this year. I was hit upon by a gay guy while in costume because he thought I was a gay dragon.  Multiple times when I was around a large concentration of guys and or gays, they were so friendly but the moment they required me to speak...and realized "There is a girl under there" they became completely and utterly hostile.

It made me think...we are equal you know? Why are you going to treat me different just because you now figured out I'm a girl?


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jul 29, 2009)

eh i really don't care what species they are but snow animals get my attention more


----------



## DJLab (Jul 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> It made me think...we are equal you know? Why are you going to treat me different just because you now figured out I'm a girl?



Well they would because you're not yiff material for them. Or they thought that you were a guy playing a girl's voice to turn them off of you :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2009)

DJLab said:


> Well they would because you're not yiff material for them. Or they thought that you were a guy playing a girl's voice to turn them off of you :V



Just because someone is not yiff material for you does not mean you should be hostile. As for the other thing...I never thought about that. That could be the case for some of them.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

In a way, I have two fursonas. I draw my dream self as an oryx and my real self as a ferret.


----------



## DJLab (Jul 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Just because someone is not yiff material for you does not mean you should be hostile. As for the other thing...I never thought about that. That could be the case for some of them.



Maybe I should do that if I ever get the money to go to a furry con?


----------



## Uro (Jul 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> People who believe they are their fursona tend to be Otherkin. I see no reason to single out "Dragons" as being weird for the heavy Otherkin membership when you get the same exact thing with Wolves, and Foxes. Both of which it is common to find furries who think they are their animal fursona because they are Otherkin.
> 
> Yes it is true that you do get many dragons with a "I'm better than you attitude"...I'll give you that. However that is not a subject of wierdness. Again that is a misuse of the word. It's stupid yes, that some dragons do that, but weird? No, that's not really weird. Again dragons are not the only furs with a "Holier than thou" attitude. I've met a fair bit of cub furs that for some reason have that same mentality and they are not dragons. I've met many furs at AC who are canines and have a holier than though attitude because they think less of anyone who didn't choose to be that common species.
> 
> ...



I think you may be taking this as an attack on you which it is not at all. 

There are exceptions to every stereotype. On the grand scheme yes, many furries are weird/socially awkward, and everything I have listed can be applied to almost every species/ect. Overall however most of what I described tend to associate with the dragon furries. This is just from mine and a few friends personal observations.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

I love being socially akward. I've never had a friend who wasnt' autistic.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2009)

Uro said:


> I think you may be taking this as an attack on you which it is not at all.
> 
> There are exceptions to every stereotype. On the grand scheme yes, many furries are weird/socially awkward, and everything I have listed can be applied to almost every species/ect. Overall however most of what I described tend to associate with the dragon furries. This is just from mine and a few friends personal observations.



I'm not taking it as an attack...I'm just pointing out the obvious. These things you bring up are not species specific. They are prevalent through-out ever corner of the fandom. In your experience in your area you see these furry norms in dragons, but where I come from it's more of a canine thing. It just means that furries have these combined habits that are wierd, stupid, or just plain annoying.


----------



## Krevan (Jul 29, 2009)

A bunch of fox hate here lol.

I dont care what you are and you shouldnt care what I am. I like to make friends with just about everyone. Go ahead an hit me up on aim


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Krevan said:


> A bunch of fox hate here lol.
> 
> I dont care what you are and you shouldnt care what I am. I like to make friends with just about everyone. Go ahead an hit me up on aim


 I love irl foxes because they're swift and graceful. Fox furs are a but overused though. I don't know if it's because we as social creatures can relate best to canines or if it's because of bandwagon. But I will give you credit since when I was in gradeschool, my fursona was a black fox named Luna'kiana.


----------



## Krevan (Jul 29, 2009)

Nobody should pick a species because everyone else is one...

I picked a fox because well... they are my favorite animal for one and two I think they pull off the sleek, sexy, and smart look off easily. Gotta roll with that snazz.


----------



## Nirvana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmm, wow, I gotta say, this was an interesting thread to read ...

Being totally new here, now, having read this, I gotta wonder -- am I going to be totally discriminated against once I post my art? 'Cause I don't even think most of my creatures HAVE species ... Most of them are some sort of unclassifiable alien monster thing.

Oh, although I do also draw nagas now and again. And anthropomorphic sharks. (I really dig anthropomorphic sharks.)

I TOTALLY dig the weird animals. I've seen some anthro' jellyfish and octopus chicks that looked pretty sweet. I'd love to see an anthro' cnidarian. Hmm, maybe I'll try drawing that tonight ...

I tend to dig the weirder stuff the most. Sharks, lizards, dinosaurs, dragons, etc.. It just seems less "furry" and more weird.

I like some truly good "furry" art (with the usual foxes, wolves, etc.), but it's got to be REALLY good and not too trite. 

I don't know any "furry" people really, IRL or online, so I can't say whether or not I get along well with people who "relate" to a given species or not. Or, have a certain "fursona." (Sorry, still really new to the concept.) I don't really have one myself, though as I said, my preference is for the stuff that isn't actually fluffy ... I don't really know if what I enjoy drawing qualifies as "furry" or not.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Nirvana said:


> Hmm, wow, I gotta say, this was an interesting thread to read ...
> 
> Being totally new here, now, having read this, I gotta wonder -- am I going to be totally discriminated against once I post my art? 'Cause I don't even think most of my creatures HAVE species ... Most of them are some sort of unclassifiable alien monster thing.
> 
> ...


Yeah mammals are my favorite type, although I agree that there are too many canids and way too many vertebrates. I'm pretty sure the only animals that haven't been made into furries (and I've searched everywhere) are sea anenomes and tunicates.


----------



## Randerwolf (Jul 30, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Nobody should pick a species because everyone else is one...
> 
> I picked a fox because well... they are my favorite animal for one and two I think they pull off the sleek, sexy, and smart look off easily. Gotta roll with that snazz.




Full of win.  For being true.  And stuff.


----------



## Randerwolf (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe for folks who are totally immersed in the furry fandom & everyone they associate with day to day are furs, it is more tiresome to see the more common species, and for folks who are exposed later to furryness and associate most with non-furs everyday the fox & wolf fursonas are still somewhat a rarity compared to all the humans we see running around.

It seems everyone who is saying there are too many canids are the more experienced furs, after all you have to have been around for a while at least to notice there are more canids.  Anthro foxes & wolves & huskies were what drew me to the fandom, perhaps they are "newbie" or "starter" fursonas.... *dons flame retardant suit*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand its 3 am and i've been drinking leave me alone blaargh


----------



## Krevan (Jul 30, 2009)

Yall are killing me rofl


----------



## Asswings (Jul 30, 2009)

Nirvana said:


> Hmm, wow, I gotta say, this was an interesting thread to read ...
> 
> Being totally new here, now, having read this, I gotta wonder -- am I going to be totally discriminated against once I post my art? 'Cause I don't even think most of my creatures HAVE species ... Most of them are some sort of unclassifiable alien monster thing.
> 
> ...



Now you HAVE to post your art. I demand it.


----------



## Ego Draconis (Jul 30, 2009)

Personally I respect others for what they are and what they choose to be. As long as they're kind to me and others I will always treat them with kindness and respect! I would never be able to hold true affection for a non-Dragon tho :3


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2009)

Nirvana said:


> And anthropomorphic sharks. (I really dig anthropomorphic sharks.)



YES


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Now you HAVE to post your art. I demand it.


 Epic avatar. I may have a nazi fetish.


----------



## Dakata (Jul 30, 2009)

Humm, let's see (This shit's gonna be looong)

I tend to avoid most dragons (I hate my own kind, boo hoo), since only one or two dragons I've ever met (out of bunches) aren't dipshits. Most of the dragons I meet are fatties who're
(1) kinky,
(2) god-modders,
(3) all "FUCK YOU I'M A DRAGON RAWRGH",
(4) all of the above, ughhh.
If I'm really lucky, I can find other dragons who are sane and are pro-knowledge (how stereotypical, lmao), but god damn, sometimes I just want to give up with dragons. >:L Blargh. Two dragon friends of mine would constantly try to e-grope me, it was fuckin' weird.

Gonna have to agree with Ticon, pink/purple/rainbow/etc. furries are sluts. And gay furries who have those kinds of fursonas "bcuz im gay lol!" are fucking obnoxious. >:C One pink furry I know constantly makes animal sounds at me and fails at actual conversation, so I had to block him, ugh.

Furries whose fursonas are just a boring animal (Ex. An orange fox, NOTHING different) are always, always, ALWAYS boring.

Furries whose fursonas are the most common shit (dogs, wolves, cats, foxes) are yiffy, uncreative (but not as bad as the ones above IMO), obnoxious, blah blah blah

Horses are kinky. Birds are too.

Gryphons are douchebags, and may or may not be elitist.

Some people who have "unique" fursonas (As in sparkledogs AND people who choose something uncommon, like a beaver for example) tend to be elitist pricks, with their "lmao i'm so awesome and creative and unique, everyone else is a boring faggot" bullshit.

Cats (Normal house cats, tigers/lions/etc seem okay to me) are also elitist, or they act all KAWAIINEKODESU and mew at everything. (The latter are most likely weeaboo anime fans)

Some straight furries are whiny-as-fuck douchebags with their "baww i'm so alone in this big fandom, I want a grrrrlfriend " crap.

Some gay furries are douchebags with their "EWW VAGINAS" BS or they're just too kinky, constantly talking about using dildos and shit publicly on the internet. (Ew, met one gay furry on AIM, and he was telling me about how he was using one while we were talking, like a half hour into the conversation, EW TMI!)

A lot of bisexual furries I've met are whores, cheaters, blah blah blah, bad relationship material (I've "dated" a few :/ So I might be biased)

Most furries are douchebags (and the sky is blue)

SHIT SON, THERE'S A LOTTA HATE ALL UP IN MY POSTTT. I must be the most specieist person in this thread. :C

Furries I like:
- Reptiles (Never seen a turtle furry though, and like I said, I'm not too fond of dragon furries)
- Dinosaurs
- Fish (Never seen any fish fursonas, except for sharks and I think a dolphin, but I like fishy furry art :x Especially mermaids, if they count as furry, lol)
- Any furries who have interesting fursonas and aren't douchebags


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2009)

Dakata said:


> Birds are [kinky].



I am not. ):

Also, SO MUCH HATE, I LOVE IT <3


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 30, 2009)

> I must be the most specieist person in this thread. :C


Your true and uncensored opinion is appreciated =)
*salutes*


----------



## Dakata (Jul 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I am not. ):
> 
> Also, SO MUCH HATE, I LOVE IT <3



LOVE MY FUCKING HATE

and then I'll hate your fucking love

Seriously though, I've seen too many kinky birds (gryphons don't count)

One dude I sorta know has this thing for goo/jelly-girls, a friend of mine I don't talk to much anymore (Not because of the fetish, he's just been busy IRL) is starting to get into inflation (or rubber? I don't remember, maybe both), some bird I barely knew was into vore...lol



Silkstone said:


> Your true and uncensored opinion is appreciated =)
> *salutes*


Sweet


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 30, 2009)

Dakata said:


> Humm, let's see (This shit's gonna be looong)
> 
> I tend to avoid most dragons (I hate my own kind, boo hoo), since only one or two dragons I've ever met (out of bunches) aren't dipshits. Most of the dragons I meet are fatties who're
> (1) kinky,
> ...




^This.


----------



## Nirvana (Jul 30, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Now you HAVE to post your art. I demand it.



Yaaay, really? Well, that's good enough for me ...

Lemmie go slap some discreet watermarks on stuff so I can get it up there ...


----------



## Nirvana (Jul 30, 2009)

Dakata said:


> Never seen a turtle furry though



Umm, TMNT? 

... Or do they not count 'coz they're not somebody's "fursona?"


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2009)

Dakata said:


> Seriously though, I've seen too many kinky birds



Well, not me.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ^This.


 I have an interesting fursona and I'm not a douchebag. Yeah he's a mammal, but not a canid or a housecat so he's okay.


----------



## Dakata (Jul 30, 2009)

Nirvana said:


> Umm, TMNT?
> 
> ... Or do they not count 'coz they're not somebody's "fursona?"



I meant turtle fursonas, yeah.



XericOryx said:


> I have an interesting fursona and I'm not a douchebag. Yeah he's a mammal, but not a canid or a housecat so he's okay.



Please look at this quick flowchart I made. (It's kinda broken, but who cares, you get the point.)

Do you have a fursona who is an uncommon or "unique" animal?
|___________________________________|
V___________________________________V
Yes_________________________________No
|
V
Do you constantly talk about how
AWESOME and CREATIVE your
fursona is?________|
|_______________|
V_______________V
Yes_____________No  -----> Congrats, you're not a douchebag. (Maybe.)
|
V
Shut the fuck up,
douchebag, no one
gives a shit.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

Dakata said:


> I meant turtle fursonas, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, I don't talk about how awesome and creative my fursona is. I talk about how awesome and creative I am.


----------



## Icky (Jul 30, 2009)

Dakata said:


> Birds are too.


...what the hell? I've heard a lot, but kinky?


Dakata said:


> I must be the most specieist person in this thread. :C


Its not speciesism if you hate it all.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

Lol I've only heard that the bird fursonas were badass.


----------



## tox-foxx (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm a bit weary of other foxes sometimes. 
As someone else mentioned, most of them are on the prowl for the yiffing. D:

The stigma for fox characters has made me think about changing my fur more than once. But then I figured that would be even lamer than just keeping her as is. I'm not really caught up in the I NEED TO BE SO ORIGINAL, MY FUR IS PART HYENA, FOSSA, JACKLE, AND WOMBAT... thing.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 31, 2009)

Damn, looks like I missed some racial slurage. ):


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 31, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> I have an interesting fursona and I'm not a douchebag. Yeah he's a mammal, but not a canid or a housecat so he's okay.



I have two interesting ones...and I can be an internet douchebag (Mostly to Foxes, wolves and other more overpopulated fursonas)
I try to be consistant to what is overdone and which ones aren't. 
There aren't alot of maned wolves and/or coyotes...and so far, my Character is the only maned wolf/Coyote Hybrid.

I also have a Feral Drooid character and thinking about making a Gila monster scale sona.

Gila monsters are awesome!

Your Fursona can be seen as a reflection of you depending on what traids of "you" you add to the pot (My love of history and music, literature is in my Kalakyote character; My brash behavior is in the Saber character) , but if you add in too many mary sue characteristics that you do not have, then it shows how pathetic and mundane you really are. But that's my cruel opinion on it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 31, 2009)

Dakata said:


> I tend to avoid most dragons (I hate my own kind, boo hoo), since only one or two dragons I've ever met (out of bunches) aren't dipshits. Most of the dragons I meet are fatties who're
> (1) kinky,
> (2) god-modders,
> (3) all "FUCK YOU I'M A DRAGON RAWRGH",
> ...



I understand hating your own fursona species. As a dragon fur I actually tend to heavily look down on many other dragons. I know it is arrogance on my part(it may partially be driven by my asexuality), I admit that, and perhaps it is wrong on some level but I really hate the way people use dragons in the fandom. 

I will be the first to admit I hate Bad Dragon the website, and I am sure the people who run it are good people but I hate what they do.
I am so sick and tired of seeing dragons being used as sluts. Then again the same goes for many other species. I particular hate slut dragons they same way I hate slut vixens. I really do. 

But who am I kidding, this is the furry fandom at its finest. Go figure.

Seriously though. Dragons can be humble. They can be weak. They can have flaws and be equal to humans. The entire thing in mythology dealing with dragons vs humans comes down to each side being no different or better than the other, but thinking they are. In between though you do get those who diassociate from that mentality who realize we all really are no better or no worse than each other.

So why not be a weak, humble dragon? Why not be the dragon that treats everyone equally because of the wisdom in such behaviors? Why not be the dragon that has the amazing superpower of controlling sexual urges, and not whoring oneself out? Why not dragon furs, look to the dragon as something to learn from and to better yourself, instead of making it the same stupid slut stereotype mixed in with god-modding?

Also, this applies to every other person regardless of species you chose for your fursona. Why not instead of using it as an excuse to try to be something you are not, use it as a way to better yourself by learning from the species you chose to represent yourself? This applies not just into your behavior online and around other furs but into the art and the literature. It would be nice if instead of focusing on the sexual aspect only, furries could look at the different species and capture the attributes and quirks that really make them what they are. I think the word here would be, diversify.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 31, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Seriously though. Dragons can be humble. They can be weak. They can have flaws and be equal to humans. The entire thing in mythology dealing with dragons vs humans comes down to each side being no different or better than the other, but thinking they are. In between though you do get those who diassociate from that mentality who realize we all really are no better or no worse than each other.
> 
> So why not be a weak, humble dragon? Why not be the dragon that treats everyone equally because of the wisdom in such behaviors? Why not be the dragon that has the amazing superpower of controlling sexual urges, and not whoring oneself out? Why not dragon furs, look to the dragon as something to learn from and to better yourself, instead of making it the same stupid slut stereotype mixed in with god-modding?



In a way it is like people picking wolves to represent them in the Furry/Therian communty.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 31, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> snip



Back in my roleplaying days, those were pretty much the types of dragons that I tried to play as whenever I used dragon characters (which was pretty often, for a while, actually).

I think you'll find that the problem we have is just that furries are uncreative, immature douches. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 31, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Back in my roleplaying days, those were pretty much the types of dragons that I tried to play as whenever I used dragon characters (which was pretty often, for a while, actually).
> 
> I think you'll find that the problem we have is just that furries are uncreative, immature douches. :V



Fuck you, I am a dragon with an e-peen that's over 9000 feet!! :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 31, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fuck you, I am a dragon with an e-peen that's over 9000 feet!! :V



That is too big to be at all practical D:


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 31, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That is too big to be at all practical D:



YOU ARE FURSECUTING ME YOU RACIST NAZI TROLLFAG! BAWWWW!


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 31, 2009)

What hurts is that IRL I'm most like a fox with my crave for chicken. Then again, I guess most furries are canids because they can relate to them, being social land mammals.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 31, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> What hurts is that IRL I'm most like a fox with my crave for chicken.



Sounds more like you're just black.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 31, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sounds more like you're just black.


 My family tree is 100% white. My dad came straight from Europe. I'm whiter than you.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 31, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> My family tree is 100% white. My dad came straight from Europe. I'm whiter than you.



That's probably just because you never leave the basement.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 31, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's probably just because you never leave the basement.


 Damn right it's epic here.


----------



## BounceVulture (Aug 1, 2009)

Guess I'll add in my two cents:
Foxes have been a bit of a gamble from what I've seen. Some are pretty fun furs and others can be a bit much.
Lizards or crocs are a bit rare, but pretty cool to run across.
Other than that, I'm pretty species equal. Though I am a bit biased with birds. Its always fun to see someone else with feathers as opposed to the usual fluff. Overall though, for me, its more about the design of the individual as opposed to the species.


----------



## huskypupy (Aug 1, 2009)

i dont think anyone should judge someone just because of their fursona, its like jdging a book by its cover. u nvr kno wht tht person is like if you dont give them a chance


----------



## Asswings (Aug 1, 2009)

huskypupy said:


> i dont think anyone should judge someone just because of their fursona, its like jdging a book by its cover. u nvr kno wht tht person is like if you dont give them a chance



I always judge books by their covers.

Why waste money buying them if they already look like cheesy pieces of shit?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 1, 2009)

huskypupy said:


> i dont think anyone should judge someone just because of their fursona, its like jdging a book by its cover. u nvr kno wht tht person is like if you dont give them a chance



And then you give them a chance and find out that they're exactly what you fucking expected.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 1, 2009)

I haven't really come across any stereotypes that have diverted my friendship, but then again, I don't really have any friends here. 

Also, just curious... Are there any stereotypes about Lynxes?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 1, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> I haven't really come across any stereotypes that have diverted my friendship, but then again, I don't really have any friends here.
> 
> Also, just curious... Are there any stereotypes about Lynxes?



They're yiffy and have a tendency to be damned fine.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, I'm not yiffy, but I can't make any promises about not being damned fine! ;D


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 1, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> Well, I'm not yiffy, but I can't make any promises about not being damned fine! ;D



Further investigation is required on this subject.  Present your evidence.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Further investigation is required on this subject.  Present your evidence.


The sexiness is a lie... T_T


----------



## Sernion (Aug 1, 2009)

This is why "Fur and Loathing" episode was priceless.
Its hilarious as hell and yet some parts are actually true in the fandom.

_"He's a racoon for god's sake!" *sobs*_


----------



## XericOryx (Aug 1, 2009)

huskypupy said:


> i dont think anyone should judge someone just because of their fursona, its like jdging a book by its cover. u nvr kno wht tht person is like if you dont give them a chance


 Exactly what I do.


----------



## Aden (Aug 1, 2009)

huskypupy said:


> i dont think anyone should judge someone just because of their fursona, its like jdging a book by its cover. u nvr kno wht tht person is like if you dont give them a chance



I think it is perfectly acceptable to judge books by their covers.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> I think it is perfectly acceptable to judge books by their covers.



Wow... Just wow...
Age: 2600? WTF?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> I think it is perfectly acceptable to judge books by their covers.



And thank you for picking such a tame example.

I am not even being sarcastic, either.


----------



## Aden (Aug 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> And thank you for picking such a tame example.
> 
> I am not even being sarcastic, either.



Well I did prefer to find something sfw.


----------



## XericOryx (Aug 1, 2009)

It won't let me view it.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> It won't let me view it.



You're underage.


----------



## XericOryx (Aug 1, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You're underage.


 Yeah, I figured that much.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 1, 2009)

Meh, you're not missing much. Just giant zebra tits and rainbow patterns.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 1, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> No, I don't talk about how awesome and creative my fursona is. I talk about how awesome and creative I am.



That's basically the same thing. 9.9


----------



## XericOryx (Aug 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> That's basically the same thing. 9.9


 Well it's differant from how he stated it.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 1, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Well it's differant from how he stated it.



It still makes you a douche.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 1, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Well it's differant from how he stated it.



No, not really. If you're bragging about something you made, or yourself. You're being a douchebag.


----------



## XericOryx (Aug 1, 2009)

Not if it's true.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 1, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Not if it's true.



Thank you for proving Ishnu's point.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 1, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Not if it's true.



Thanks for proving my point. Shows that you're not only a douche, but stupid as well.

Btw your fursona looks like a douchebag.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 1, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Not if it's true.



It's not.  You're a douche.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 1, 2009)

Alllllrighty, let's stray from acting like a bunch of uncivilized assholes and get back on topic, hmm? ^_^


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 1, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Alllllrighty, let's stray from acting like a bunch of uncivilized assholes and get back on topic, hmm? ^_^



Ok, I am now speciesist against antelope things.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 1, 2009)

I am "speciesist" against anything which looks fucking retarded.

Yeah I'm looking at you.

Yes, you.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 1, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I am "speciesist" against anything which looks fucking retarded.
> 
> Yeah I'm looking at you.
> 
> Yes, you.



BUT I THOUGHT YOU LOVED ME D':


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 1, 2009)

szopaw said:


> BUT I THOUGHT YOU LOVED ME D':



He loves no one, except me.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 1, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I am "speciesist" against anything which looks fucking retarded.
> 
> Yeah I'm looking at you.
> 
> Yes, you.



I...I feel betrayed Lizardking.....I thought you were my friend ;_;


----------



## Thatch (Aug 1, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> He loves no one, except me.



Lies, I'll have Lizardkings buttbabies.



Ishnuvalok said:


> I...I feel betrayed Lizardking.....I thought you were my friend ;_;



No one likes you Ish, it was purely carnal pleasure :V


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 1, 2009)

szopaw said:


> No one likes you Ishnu, it was purely carnal :V



But but....last night!!! DD:


----------



## Thatch (Aug 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> But but....last night!!! DD:



Exactly, it was only sex :V



BTW, on topic - lol fursonas. You're all homo sapiens sapiens either way :V


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> But but....last night!!! DD:



I am speciesist against you too now.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 1, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Exactly, it was only sex :V



...I...I feel....used ;_;

*runs off crying*


----------



## Thatch (Aug 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> ...I...I feel....used ;_;
> 
> *runs off crying*



Used like a good foxslut :V


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 1, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Used like a good foxslut :V



But weren't you straight? 

YOU'RE GAY NOW :V

inb4lock


----------



## Shindo (Aug 1, 2009)

inb4lock


----------



## Thatch (Aug 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> But weren't you straight?
> 
> YOU'RE GAY NOW :V
> 
> inb4lock



Not until the balls touch.


inb4lock :V


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2009)

e__________________e


----------



## Carenath (Aug 1, 2009)

Ratte beat me too it..


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Ratte beat me too it..



Grim got it.


----------

